# ADGJapan2006:An Aquascaper's Impressions



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Been meaning to get to posting some images from our Japan trip for few weeks now and am finally getting around to dealing at least a few of the hundreds I took. 
Obviously the trip was incredible. Japan was amazing and a is true aquascapers inspirational mecca. 
The Nature Aquarium Party was just awesome and let me tell you-- Amano really knows how to throw down! (A party that is). We feasted numerous times and all the attendees were treated like royalty. Many feasts, many gifts...just incredible. It is trip I highly recommend to everyone. We will be back next year for sure. 
I wanted to post a few images in this first series that are more from an aquascapers perspective, not so much the usual tourist type shots (which I simply do not take anyway). This first set includes some of the gardens, temples, retial stores, Amano's house, and ADA gallery. Do enjoy. More to come (time permitting).

As the sign says...









Looking for the "aquascape" in the scenery at every turn. 

















































































A little "touristy", sure.









This was upstairs in a sort of studio/display area in a ship in Tokyo called AquaMeister. It was my favorite in terms of showing a high volume of really strong aquascapes. These were pretty typical around Japan, though. The availabilty of great products and resources I think expedites the time and experience of the Japanese hobbyist. Tihs is where I urge U.S. hobbyists to keep pushing for more plants and better quality from their retailers! 













































This was in another Tokyo shop. 








This is about 1/4 of the total plant offerings in this one small shop. 








WOWZERS!!









On to Amano's house. This was the walk up through his neighborhood in Niigata. 








Arriving at the front door...








Amano presenting and giving a little history and philosophy on his personal tank. He had just done a big thinning and said is was only about 60% grown back. 








A serious tank requires some serious equipment. 








Amano's "backyard". It was a vacant lot 7 short years ago, before he land (or aqua?)scaped it. It was not the best time of day to shoot it though. 









Enter the gallery...
One of my favorites:


















Seeing these tanks in person was a dream and fantasy come true for me. Incredible. 






















































Cool little nanos everywhere. 









Some wonderful immersed growth Bolbitis. 


















Beauty abounds in many forms at the ADA Gallery. I was blown away by these Bonsai. 




































Secret rock stash! Can you imagine?!


















Till next time...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Jeff, it looks like you guys really managed to enjoy your trip!  

Amano's gallery/office/house is really in the middle of no-where ain't it!? When I went to Niigata this summer, I swear there's no way I would have found it in the middle of that rice-paddy town! Luckily, I ran into one of Amano's nephews who drove me to the gallery.  

The shops in Tokyo really are cool-- I feel like such a geek for actually recognizing which LFs they were taken from. lol That tank from aquaforest with the utricularia is pretty cool!

It looks like you guys also made your way down to Kyoto-- I actually went to that temple with that sign!! Damn, can't remember the name of it, but I do remember the huge, HUGE pond there, and the rock garden. My relatives took me, and it was nice.

Lots of photos from kinkakuji (Golden Pavilion) too I see. I hope you also made your way over to ginkakuji (Silver Pavilion). Ginkakuji isn't as well known-- but really it's way more beautiful-- overwhelmingly beautiful. When they say the garden designer was a genius, they really meant it. One of the most beautiful places on earth IMO.

Cool photos Jeff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow! Make me want to book a flight and go. Thanks for posting.

Thanh


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks so much for sharing Jeff. I'm happy the trip was so enlightening for you!
Speaking of which, didn't you give a speech at the party?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Jeff .... I will see you there next year


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

It sure looks like a great trip! I hope I'll see the big tank in person some time 
Thank you for sharing 

Matt


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice Jeff, I'm jealous.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice photo

have you anoter photo of this








????


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Rek said:


> very nice photo
> 
> have you anoter photo of this
> 
> ...


Thanks.

That's the only shot I have of that tank.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Dewmazz said:


> Thanks so much for sharing Jeff. I'm happy the trip was so enlightening for you!
> Speaking of which, didn't you give a speech at the party?


I did indeed give a short talk at the Nature Aquarium Party.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG! I think I would have passed out the moment I reached Mr. Amano's front door. Then I would have blathered like an idiot if I ever had to talk. 

Such beauty would have had me on my knees.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It was an awesome experience. It was like walking into a memory or a dream in that I had seen images in AquaJournals and ADA catalogs for years and imagined what it would be like to see these places in person. So it was pretty overwhelming for me because I am so into all of this. Many seemed to share that sentiment.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

One of my goals in life is to go there....Thanks Jeff for inspiring all of us once again.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

> One of my goals in life is to go there....Thanks Jeff for inspiring all of us once again.


Totaly agree, a must do one day!!!!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Jeff. I know you guys had an awesome time. Mike was telling me the other day what a great host Mr. Amano was/is. I'm hoping to join you guys there next year!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, Jeff!


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks for sharing the photos, they are awesome!

Is this yearly event something which anyone can buy a ticket to, or do you have to be invited or in the 'industry' so to speak?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

pictures are truely stunning. I want to go there soooo bad. Thanks for sharing----awesome!


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Mr.Jsenske, these photos are the most beautiful i have ever seen! wish I was there too[-( . I have a few questions:
1- How does Mr.Amano work in his BIG tank??????does he dive inside? 

2- what type of lighting does he use for it?

3- what kind of lucky fish lives in there?

4- Is there any ADA retailers in the middle east?

Cheers!
-Jassar


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

shewey said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos, they are awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark!
Anyone can attend! And Amano was very enthusiastic about wanting more and more people-- especially from the US-- to come.

jassar: 
Obviously they must "get inside" the tank to some degree, but I do not know the specifics.

Lighting is a combination of natural sunlight (from above "windows"), HQI halogen, and standard 40watt fluorescents.

Fish were mostly a large school of Cardinal tetras and a large school of Rummy nose tetra.

I am not sure about ADA retailers in the Middle East. I don't think there are any ay this time.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Woo, thats great Jeff. Hopefully I will be able to fly the flag for the Aussie contingent one of these years.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to share these beautiful pictures. I am in awe.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It's my pleasure-- thank you for having a look. I'll try and get a few others up soon.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Please tell me you brought back plants.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

ummmm, that wouldn't be illegal, so...ummm...of course we didn't.


----------

